# أنواع البلاستيك



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

الثيرموبلاستيك (thermoplastic ) 

الثيرموبلاستيك عبارة عن مواد بلاستيكية ذات الجزيئات الضخمة (macromolecules) التي تكون سلاسلها خطية او متفرعة و هذه السلاسل مرتبطة مع بعض عن طريق جزيئات بينية او من خلال القوة الرابطة بين السلاسل و هذه القوة تعتمد على نوع و عدد التفرعات للسلاسل (intermolecular). 

الاسم ثيرموبلاستيك (thermoplastic ) مشتق من كلمة (thermo = hot, heat) 
و كلمة (plastic = shapeable, moldable) و السبب في هذه التسمة استخدام الحرارة لتضعيف و كسر القوة التي تربط السلاسل في بعض ليسهل تشكيل المادة بالشكل الذي نريد. 

​
-انواع الثيرموبلاستيك من حيث الترتيب البلوري 

1- الثيرمو بلاستيك غير المتبلور amorphous thermoplastics 

البلاستيك ذو التفرعات الكثير للجزيئات و ذو السلاسل الطويلة لا يكون له ظروف ارتصاص قوي و السبب في هذا عشوائية التركيب لهذه السلاسل و يكون شكله مثل قطعة من القطن . و كما نعلم فان الزجاج ليس له ترتيب بلوري (ترتيب عشوائي) وهذا النوع من الثيرموبلاستيك العشوئي ترتيبه يشبه تركيب الزجاج من حيث العشوائية و يشترك معه في بعض الخصائص و يتملك خاصية النفاذية للضوء و الشفافية و يمكن اعتبار هذا النوع او تسميته زجاج اصطناعي او عضوي. 

​
2- الثيرمو بلاستيك شبه المتبلور semicrystalline thermoplastics 

اذا كان الجزيئ الضخم له تفرعات قليلة او محدودة (فقط بعض من الاطرافال قصيرة على السلسلة) او ان تكون التفرعات منتظمة . سوف يحدث ترتيب و رص في بعض الاجزاء . 
ويمكن ان نزيد الترتيب في عملية يطلق عليها البلمرة polymerization و تمكنا في بعض الاحيان الحصول على نظام بلوري شبه كامل. 

​
من اشهر انواع الثيرموبلاستيك : 

بولي ايثلين polyethylene الرمز pe و هو شبه بلوري تتم عملية بلمرتهpolymerization بطريقة التكثيف (condensation) يوجد منه نوعان حسب الكثافة 

عالي الكثافية polyethylene high density و يرمز له بـ hdpe 
و قليل الكثافة polyethylene low density و يرمز له بـ ldpe 

تتم polymerization عملية بلمرة لل hdpe و ldpe بطريقة الاضافة addition 

بولي فينل كلورايد polyvinyl chloride الرمز pvc تتم عملية بلمرته polymerization بطريقة الاضافة addition 
يستخدم حديثا في الصناعات الانشائية و صناعة الأبواب و الشبابيك لمتانته و امكانية تلوينه. 

بولي بروبلين polypropylene ورمزه pp شبه بلوري و عملية بلمرته polymerization بطريقة الاضافة addition 

بولي ستايرين polystyrene و رمزه ps غير بلوري و تتم عملية بلمرته polymerization بطريقة الاضافة addition 

​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع المميز والمفيد ........


----------



## CHE Amjad (18 يوليو 2009)

thanks for this interesting subject


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## قمرالجبالى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت ياريت اى شى عن الثرموست


----------



## اسلام البدوي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الحبيب وأود الأستفسار عن كيفية إعادة تدوير الpvc لأن عندى كميات ضخمة منه تصل إلى عدة مئات من الأطنان أريد إعادة تدويرها.. وإن كان عندك إمكانية للمشاركة فى المشروع لامانع لدى


----------



## bazy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

mereciiiiiiii


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

اسلام البدوي قال:


> مشكور أخى الحبيب وأود الأستفسار عن كيفية إعادة تدوير الpvc لأن عندى كميات ضخمة منه تصل إلى عدة مئات من الأطنان أريد إعادة تدويرها.. وإن كان عندك إمكانية للمشاركة فى المشروع لامانع لدى


 




بي في سى اخي الكريم من اي صناعه


----------

